# virtualbox in jail?



## gekon (Nov 29, 2009)

Is it posible tu run virtualbox in jail?
I try it,...but without success.
At first I put required kernel modules to host /boot/modules directory.
Next I install succesfully virtualbox in jail enviroment (from package).
(Jail has own IP, xorg, xfce)
When I finished setup virtual machine from VirtualBox GUI, I get that message:


```
Failed open a session for virtual machine vstation.
Cannot create IPC semaphore. Most likely your host kernel lack support for SysV IPC. Check the host kernel configuration for CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y.

Details:

Result Code: 
NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
Component: 
Machine
Interface: 
IMachine {5293aa45-5ab5-4f70-852e-bb43f5a46491}
Callee: 
IVirtualBox {3f4ab53a-199b-4526-a91a-93ff62e456b8}
```

I add to host's sysctl.conf security.jail.sysvipc_allowed=1, but it not help. I get the same error message.


My test enviroment is:

FreeBSD8-p0 running in VMWare Workstation (Is it possible to run VirtualBox in VMware?).

Is my attempt meaningful? And is it possible to run VirtualBox in jail? Is it possible to run that setup in VMWare enviroment (FreeBSD like a virtual machine in VMWare and VirtualBox running in FreeBSD jail?)
Thank you for your opinion.

Pavel


----------

